# My helpful mechanic



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I got the mower running a lot faster this morning once I put my helper on the other side of the fence.:uhoh:
First he cleaned the carburetor and then he checked the power steering.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He sure looks like he's into it, or perhaps he wants to drive it???


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is just too cute!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute, he's got personality to spare!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He really is cute!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

How Much horse power does that have...............CUTE Picture, Thanks!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love it, that's great.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sooo cute! Wonder if he is checking out why it is not spitting out his lunch out of the side!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for making me smile this morning!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute! Halflingers have the best personalities, don't they? If that'd been my guy, he'd have been on the other side of the paddock with nostrils blowing and whites of the eyes showing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Does he make house calls? I have a similar model John Deere, should be easy for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adorable photos!!!


----------

